# CycleChat Commission Links



## Shaun (8 May 2011)

If you'd like to help support the site you can use the links below to earn us a small commission on the goods and services you buy:


*Barring Mechanicals* - _From London to Edinburgh and back, on a recumbent bicycle_. An inspiring read created by one of CC's very own. 

A Cycles (FR)
Alpine Bikes
Amazon
Apple
Argos
ASDA
AW Cycles
Bicycle Warehouse (USA)
Bikester
Bike Bandit
Bob's Bicycles (USA)
Buy Buy Bicycles
Carphone Warehouse
Chain Reaction Cycles (CRC)
Currys
Cycle Store
Cycle Surgery
Cycles UK
eBay
Ebuyer
Ethical Superstore
Evans Cycles
Garmin Connect
Halfords
Hargroves Cycles
JJB Sports
John Lewis
Lonely Planet
MapMyRide
Marks and Spencer
Merlin Cycles (UK)
Merlin Cycles (USA)
Ordnance Survey
Pixmania
Play.com
ProBikeKit
Proviz
Ribble Cycles
Rutland Cycling
Sainsburys
Tesco
Trip Advisor
Waitrose
Waterstones
Westbrook Cycles
WHSmith
Wiggle
There are thousands of other merchants (the list changes all the time), so if you'd like us to check a particular store just post in the support forum an we'll check it out for you.

The system is very simple - when you follow a link from our site to the merchant it tags us as the referrer, and when you go through the checkout process we are paid a small sales commission for sending you their way.

*Thank you* to anyone who is kind enough to consider us for a commission.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2011)

John Lewis. John 'never-knowingly-undersold' Lewis. Purveyors of leather sofas and outsize table lamps! 

And people wonder why I discourage Susie from going 'on the forum'......


----------



## albion (11 Dec 2011)

An essential 'evil' these days.


----------



## jonathanw (11 Dec 2011)

Are we allowed to know how much commission they pay for linking to them....just curious. I'll certainly post more links now I know the benefit in order to keeping this site viable.


----------



## srw (11 Dec 2011)

Is there mileage in auto-linking? Every time someone mentions (say) wiggle on the forum, and doesn't provide a link themselves, you add a link which brings in a bit of commission if someone clicks on it.

Two possible problems (I'm paid to think of possible problems, so they come naturally to mind): it might be tricky to code, and members might not like it. The first is a practical problem, the second might be got round with a bit of education.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

srw said:


> Is there mileage in auto-linking? Every time someone mentions (say) wiggle on the forum, and doesn't provide a link themselves, you add a link which brings in a bit of commission if someone clicks on it.
> 
> Two possible problems (I'm paid to think of possible problems, so they come naturally to mind): it might be tricky to code, and members might not like it. The first is a practical problem, the second might be got round with a bit of education.


That system is already in place!


----------



## srw (12 Dec 2011)

_When you click a link, _says Shaun.

What I'm suggesting is that if the member doesn't create the link, the software does it for us. So if I wrote "wiggle is a wonderful merchant, full of interesting surprises in a way Halfords isn't", the sotware would come along and create a link to wiggle and Halfords.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

Ah, yes - that is a step beyond the current system!

I have a WordPress plug-in that does that. I can specify a list of keywords and a list of links and the software will replace some or all of the keywords with one or other of the links. I can put limits on how many keywords get replaced per page, and I can set weightings for the different links so the software effectively runs a split-test for me to see which links are most effective.

One problem with doing it automatically on a forum is that someone could post "Halfords is crap - never buy anything from them" but then an affiliate link for them gets inserted which kind of suggests that the forum recommends them. If it was being done on content that you write yourself, then you'd be aware of it and make sure that didn't happen.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Dec 2011)

It would be interesting to see what would happen if someone called someone else a t*at where would that auto-link to


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

And another problem would be (Credit Card deals) people trying to be (Life Insurance quotes) helpful by (Wiggle) posting random (Chain Reaction Cycles) keywords in nearly every (Evans Cycles) post which would soon (Merlin Cycles) become (Leisure Lakes) a (Sky HD) pain in the (Hostgator hosting) neck!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2011)

Shaun - the commissions for SKY can be huge and you'd kind of be supporting the SKY cycling team by promoting them!


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2011)

The system I currently use can be extended to auto-insert links and testing it is on the to-do list - but I don't want something that ruins the layout so if it looks crap it won't be staying!!


----------



## Gary E (15 Mar 2013)

I've just used the link above to buy one of those fancy Park Tool Chain Checkers. The link took me straight to the site and I bought the tool in the usual way and paid using Paypal.

At no point did it mention that the purchase was linked back to CC. Did I do it right?

If you could confirm it went well I'll make sure I use the links whenever I buy 'stuff'.

I really wish I'd known about this earlier, I've spent hundreds of pounds in those shops over the last few months


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2013)

Gary E said:


> I've just used the link above to buy one of those fancy Park Tool Chain Checkers. The link took me straight to the site and I bought the tool in the usual way and paid using Paypal.
> 
> At no point did it mention that the purchase was linked back to CC. Did I do it right?
> 
> ...


 

Just as long as you have linked through the forum, Cycle Chat get's the benefit.


----------



## Gary E (15 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just as long as you have linked through the forum, Cycle Chat get's the benefit.


Cool, thanks.

Please don't take this as criticism but you need you shamelessly promote these links. It costs nothing and earns commission for a fantastic forum. Who wouldn't use the links???


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2013)

Gary E said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Please don't take this as criticism but you need you shamelessly promote these links. It costs nothing and earns commission for a fantastic forum. Who wouldn't use the links???


 
Agree 100%


----------



## Shaun (25 Mar 2013)

Gary E said:


> Please don't take this as criticism but you need you shamelessly promote these links. It costs nothing and earns commission for a fantastic forum. Who wouldn't use the links???


 
In progress ...


----------

